# Marimo "carpet"



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone have long-term success with ripping up marimo moss balls and laying them flat on the substrate or attaching to driftwood? 

I ripped up a couple moss balls and used them on the bottom of my tank and they looked great for a few days but then I used Excel and they turned all reddish grey and dead. So now I'm debating whether to get a couple new moss balls and try again, or just try something else. Anyone have success with this?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I tied it to the stump you see in my sig picture and it's been doing well.


----------



## JoeD323 (Sep 27, 2011)

Did it ever attach itself or is it more along the lines of riccia?


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

the reason excel killed it is because marimo balls are algae, and excel is an excellent (excel, excellent, no wordplay intended oops) algaecide.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't use excel.

Marimo is not moss but algae.

-Gordon


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Cat, the betta in your avatar looks exactly like the betta I just got for this tank with the marimo carpet  Ok, I'll get some new moss balls and take another crack at it and just add moss balls to the long list of things I've killed that I thought were bulletproof


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Have been using it long term in several tanks - no excel, but it does handle ferts & co2 well. 

View attachment 48540


View attachment 48541


View attachment 48542


View attachment 48543


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i have also been doing it for awhile. they look good. i even had two in a bucket for almost two weeks.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

nice wastewater, i just LOVE that tree in the last pic. i may just have to steal that idea from you


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I have to find the pic from another forum but someone took a bunch of them apart and put them all over a styrofoam ball to make a HUGE ball.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

JoeD323 said:


> Did it ever attach itself or is it more along the lines of riccia?


no sure if it actually attached itself but it's growing so my guess would be yes.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow these pics are gorgeous. Very inspiring! How did you guys attach the moss balls?


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

FriendsNotFood said:


> Cat, the betta in your avatar looks exactly like the betta I just got for this tank with the marimo carpet  Ok, I'll get some new moss balls and take another crack at it and just add moss balls to the long list of things I've killed that I thought were bulletproof


haha, that's funny.
hey, but on the bright side, now you know how to kill algae!


----------

